# free homer/racing pigeon orient,ohio



## connie lambert (Apr 23, 2016)

free homing/racing pigeon to good home. I'm located a little ways southwest of columbus,ohio in orient,ohio. call 740-869-3616.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Before you give your bird to someone for free. Do make sure it is not going to be used for dog training, falconry etc. People look for free birds for this purpose. So if you care for your bird, pls be careful.


----------

